# printer settings on Self-weeding transfer paper



## pasionista (Dec 3, 2008)

We have a "self-weeding transfer paper" and after the heat transfer, *some of the paper sticks on the shirt*.
We did the exact instructions for the heat press (180 c in 15 secs). the only thing we can think of the problem, is the way we printed it in the self-weeding paper.

our printer is Epson r290.
settings:
photo: *BEST PHOTO*
type of paper:* PLAIN PAPER*
---
our question is.. what type of paper in the Printer Settings should we choose..
(ex. glossy paper, matte, etc)

dats all. thanks in advance
merry krismas.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Kumusta na!

What is the brand name of the self weeding paper do have? If it is the one from china or Kisscut for Uk few people have tried and were having problem making the paper work.


----------



## pasionista (Dec 3, 2008)

Lnfortun said:


> Kumusta na!
> 
> What is the brand name of the self weeding paper do have? If it is the one from china or Kisscut for Uk few people have tried and were having problem making the paper work.


the one from china. tnx.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

try this and see if it helps.

1.press med to heavy at 320
2.printer
photo
Brightness +10
Saturation+10


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Or this one

1.Heat press to 335F
2.Set pressure for press med to high
3.Set Printer up:Matte Paper=photo= Gamma 2.2
4.Place shirt press 10 seconds
5.Place pad at least 1/4 thick under the shirt where you are going to place transfer
6. Print transfer
7.Place as soon as it prints on the shirt and press for 10 seconds
8 Peel as soon as your press opens
9. Then press for 6 seconds


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

The China paper was designed for sublimation ink so if you are using regular pigment ink sticking will be a regular occurrence. You may get a few ok ones maybe even a good one a time or two but it will not be consistent.


Katrina


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Well I was able to use pigment ink on 20 shirts with some problem.
But it comes down to testing the paper and finding the right set up and then there should be no problems with it.
You need to make sure all of the mosture is out of Paper before you print and make sure on the Shirt to. 
And yes it was made for sublimation ink but I can use it with pigment ink to!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I posted a long post on this topic here as I actually visited the manufacture in China in October because I wanted to resell it here. Not only is it not designed for pigment ink, it was actually designed for a special sublimation ink out of China. It will work with the sublimation ink that we have here but it was not designed for it. Several here have actually posted pics of shirts done with pigment ink and it worked for them but again, it was not designed for that. I just wanted the user to be aware of it's limitations.


Katrina


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t37180.html

Here is the link to the page where my trip was discussed. 

Katrina


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

I have all ways said that this was Made for sublimation ink! But I all so can use it for pigment ink two so with that said. I was just giving infore on what I have done as will as others


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t48862.html


Here is the link where we did use the transfer paper it is long.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t48862.html
> 
> 
> Here is the link where we did use the transfer paper it is long.


Yeah I remember reading this post and once I saw your results I was so excited about the possibilities, I hopped a flight to China to get it. Unfortunately, I was unable to duplicate your results. I tired your settings as well as others who have tried, heck I am still receiving emails from the Manufacturer in China with different pressing instructions. They even shipped me the 1/4' pad for free. So did the supplier out of Canada. I just have not been lucky with this paper so I kinda set it aside for now. I will be going back in 2009 sometime after the Chinese New Year because I want to take a look at this $900 DTG machine they have, I still have a few sheets lying around so I will try your settings again to see if I can get some decent results, if so I may just bring some back with me.


Katrina


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Well not every one could use this paper and some do have good luck I still get Emails asking about this paper and some have told me they liked it. I wont sell it is because not every one can use it and washing test dint hold up it fades real bad after 15 washings and it cracks !!!!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> Well not every one could use this paper and some do have good luck I still get Emails asking about this paper and some have told me they liked it. I wont sell it is because not every one can use it and washing test dint hold up it fades real bad after 15 washings and it cracks !!!!


I tired this again on yesterday and I am still having the yellowing issue. I eased up on the pressure and I finally got prints with very light yellowing. I printed one design where the blue came out gray but I did not have the yellowing and it peeled like butter. I used your settings

1. Photo
2. Matte - Heavyweight paper
3. Gamma 2.2
4. Brightness +10
5. Saturation +10

Also I tried a few test where I changed the color mode form Epson Vivid to Adobe RGB. I then tried +cyan, +10 magenta, and -25 yellow. (This setting came from a different post)

The pressure setting is correct where it peels like butter, but I now need to get the coloring correct.

Any suggestions?

Thanks,
Katrina


----------



## Mickym (Nov 24, 2008)

supplier in Canada? for Self weeding paper? does anyone know the name?


----------



## aline (May 12, 2009)

anyone? please?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

aline said:


> anyone? please?


 There are several self weeding transfer:

Chinese made
Imageclip for inkjet
Imageclip for laser
WOW 7.1

Which one are asking for?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Mickym said:


> supplier in Canada? for Self weeding paper? does anyone know the name?


All Image Printing. I will have to take a look at my email to find his info but if you check ebay for self weeding paper this is the same guy that sells the china self weeding paper in Canada.

Katrina


----------



## aline (May 12, 2009)

Lnfortun said:


> There are several self weeding transfer:
> 
> Chinese made
> Imageclip for inkjet
> ...


I wanted to know which one do you think is best for dark colors? are the chinese ones any good? or is it safer to use Wow?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

aline said:


> I wanted to know which one do you think is best for dark colors? are the chinese ones any good? or is it safer to use Wow?


Chinese transfer will not work for darks except the advertised foil over the print. WOW 7.1 is very pricey. I suggest you contact The Magic Touch and see if you could buy sample quantity. Try it out before you comit a lot of investment for it.

Try sending PM Jumpman21. Ask him if he could help you out in getting some samples.


----------

